# النداله فى دمهم (البنات طبعا يعنى)



## marcelino (25 أبريل 2011)

[YOUTUBE]YZZgQt4I_mk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


*لو مررررراتك دى تعمل فيها ايييييييييييه ؟؟ :smil8:*​


----------



## tamav maria (25 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بر افوا عليها 
ياريت كل الستات تعمل كده
ادي الستات الجدعه 
مش زينا خايبن


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههه

الله عليها

هيا دى الستات ولا بلاش

شكرا مارو للفيديو التعليمى الرائع ده ههههههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2011)

*ههههههههههههه
ان كدا يبقى بلا جواز بلا بطيخ
ثانكس يا مارو
*​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أبريل 2011)

*وهو ده هزار
كان ممكن يموت أو ينكسر
الحمد لله مراتى طيبه

هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أبريل 2011)

:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## marcelino (25 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بر افوا عليها
> ...




*هههههههههههههه يسلام ياختى عجبتك اوووووى :t9:
*​


----------



## marcelino (25 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> الله عليها
> 
> ...




*هههههههه اجرى ياختى اتعلمى النداله :smil8:
*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه
روعة بجد
مرسي ليك يا مارو​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *لو مررررراتك دى تعمل فيها ايييييييييييه ؟؟ :smil8:*​




*هولع فيها بس 30:​*


----------



## tamav maria (26 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههههههههه يسلام ياختى عجبتك اوووووى :t9:
> *​




هههههههههههههههه
بالذمه اكتر حاجه عجبتني علي النت كله


----------



## jesus.my.life (26 أبريل 2011)

عليا الطلاق بالتلاتة لو مراتى عملت كدا لاجيبها زى الفرخه وادبحها يالهوى على دى خبطة


----------



## marcelino (26 أبريل 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> ان كدا يبقى بلا جواز بلا بطيخ
> ثانكس يا مارو
> *​




*ههههههه صحح يا معلممم
*​


----------



## marcelino (26 أبريل 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *وهو ده هزار
> كان ممكن يموت أو ينكسر
> الحمد لله مراتى طيبه
> 
> هههههههههههههههه*​




*ههههههههه اة شوفت يا استاذنا الهزار المااااااااسخ
*​


----------



## marcelino (26 أبريل 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​




30:30:30:30:​


----------



## marcelino (26 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> روعة بجد
> مرسي ليك يا مارو​




*هههههه اة ما لازم تعجبك ياختى :smil8:
*​


----------



## marcelino (26 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *هولع فيها بس 30:​*




*ووووووووولع يا معلم ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## marcelino (26 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> بالذمه اكتر حاجه عجبتني علي النت كله




*ههههههههههه يسلالالالالالام

طب اجرررررررى بدل احذفهااااااااا :smil8:
*​


----------



## marcelino (26 أبريل 2011)

jesus.my.life قال:


> عليا الطلاق بالتلاتة لو مراتى عملت كدا لاجيبها زى الفرخه وادبحها يالهوى على دى خبطة



*ايوووة يا برنس واعمل عليها شوربه كمان هههههههه
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (27 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههه



:t26::t26::t26::t26::t26:​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

لا حرام
ده لو جوزي استحالة اقدر اعمل فيه كده
لانه مش هيهون عليا :08:​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههه برافو عليها بجد

دي عايزه تاخد جايزة ههههههههههه

ياريته بقي يكون اتكسر وعقبال الباقي ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (27 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا حرام
> ده لو جوزي استحالة اقدر اعمل فيه كده
> لانه مش هيهون عليا :08:​



:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:​


----------



## marcelino (27 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه برافو عليها بجد
> 
> دي عايزه تاخد جايزة ههههههههههه
> 
> ياريته بقي يكون اتكسر وعقبال الباقي ههههههههههههههههه



*هههههههه عجبتك اوى ياختى 

وبتقيمينى :t26::t26::t26:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههه عجبتك اوى ياختى *​
> ​
> * وبتقيمينى :t26::t26::t26:*​
> ​




ههههههههههه اه طبعا

انا احب شغل الخضايض جدا:heat:

منتا عارف ههههههههههههههه

وخصوصا بقي لما يكون راجل من الاعداء ياااااااااااااه فرحتي هتكمل هههههههههه:gy0000:​


----------



## marcelino (27 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه اه طبعا
> 
> انا احب شغل الخضايض جدا:heat:
> 
> ...




:t26::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26:​


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 أبريل 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه
هيييييييييييييه هييييييييييييييه احسن احسن
شطورة البنوتة دى وزى العسل
ميرسى للفيديو الجميل
*​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *هولع فيها بس 30:​*


 هو انت هيبقي فيك نفس تعمل فيها حاجه
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (2 مايو 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> هيييييييييييييه هييييييييييييييه احسن احسن
> شطورة البنوتة دى وزى العسل
> ميرسى للفيديو الجميل
> *​




*ههههههههههه عجبك اوى انتى كمان
*​


----------



## marcelino (2 مايو 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> هو انت هيبقي فيك نفس تعمل فيها حاجه
> هههههههههههههههه




*ربنا على المفتررررررى :t32:.. ادعى معايااااا 
*​


----------



## Mr.TiTo (2 مايو 2011)

ربنا ع المفتر انا بدعى معااك بس انت خلاص داقت بيك الدنيا مش لاقى غير الفيديو دة هوما ناقصين قسوة 
ربنا يستر علينا بقى 
​


----------



## tamav maria (2 مايو 2011)

Mr.TiTo قال:


> ربنا ع المفتر انا بدعى معااك بس انت خلاص داقت بيك الدنيا مش لاقى غير الفيديو دة هوما ناقصين قسوة ​
> 
> ربنا يستر علينا بقى ​


 

ههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا علي المفتر ي انتم
ياويلك انت وهو وهو وهو
اوعوا تفكروا ان احنا ساهلين
يااحفاد سي السيد
النهارده احنا بقينا ست السيد
30:30:30:30:


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (2 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههههههه
ايه الحلاوة دى
لا ست جامدة دى لازم تاخد جايزة


----------



## marcelino (2 مايو 2011)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> ايه الحلاوة دى
> لا ست جامدة دى لازم تاخد جايزة




*ههههههههه لا بجد

دى لازم تاخد قنبله :t32:
*​


----------



## marcelino (2 مايو 2011)

Mr.TiTo قال:


> ربنا ع المفتر انا بدعى معااك بس انت خلاص داقت بيك الدنيا مش لاقى غير الفيديو دة هوما ناقصين قسوة
> ربنا يستر علينا بقى
> ​



*
تيتووووووووو انت نورت ههههههههه 

يابنى دة حاجه كدة علشان يفكروا انهم اقوياء كدة و كدة :yahoo:
*​


----------



## marcelino (2 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا علي المفتر ي انتم
> ياويلك انت وهو وهو وهو
> اوعوا تفكروا ان احنا ساهلين
> ...




*هههههههه مابلاش انتى طيب 

بلاش بلاش :t32:
*​


----------



## شميران (2 مايو 2011)

*واااااااااااااااااااااااااو فكرة روعة لازم انفدها هههههههههههههههههههه شكرا عالفيديو *


----------



## marcelino (2 مايو 2011)

شميران قال:


> *واااااااااااااااااااااااااو فكرة روعة لازم انفدها هههههههههههههههههههه شكرا عالفيديو *




*هههههههه كمان

الموضوع ده بينلى مدى عنف البنات :ranting:
*​


----------



## جاسى (2 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفه موووووووووووووووت
مراتك دى ولا اييييييه قول قول ماتتكسفشششش
ياااااااارب تبقى من نصيبك ياااااااااااارب
انت عارف انا بتمنالك كوووووووول خيررر


----------



## marcelino (2 مايو 2011)

جاسى قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تحفه موووووووووووووووت
> مراتك دى ولا اييييييه قول قول ماتتكسفشششش
> ياااااااارب تبقى من نصيبك ياااااااااااارب
> انت عارف انا بتمنالك كوووووووول خيررر




*ههههههههه يلهوى على شر البنات 

لا مش مراتى ياااااختى ولو مررررراتى كان زمانها فى جهنم :ranting:
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 مايو 2011)

لماذا تكره البنات اختلف معاك


----------



## tamav maria (2 مايو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> لماذا تكره البنات اختلف معاك


 

اشكرك حبيب يسوع 
لمشاركتك الرائعه
ربنا يخليك 
ايوه كده خليك في صفنا


----------



## tamav maria (2 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههه مابلاش انتى طيب *​
> *بلاش بلاش :t32:*​


 

ال بلاش انا ال
طيب دا انا مؤسسة حزب الدفاع عن المرأه
ضد عصابة سي السيد
ياحراااااااااااام بتخافوا مني خالص
:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## هالة الحب (16 مايو 2011)

لو سمحت ما تجمعش


----------



## marcelino (16 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> ال بلاش انا ال
> طيب دا انا مؤسسة حزب الدفاع عن المرأه
> ضد عصابة سي السيد
> ياحراااااااااااام بتخافوا مني خالص
> :yahoo::yahoo:




*ههههههه طيب اجرى كدة وانا معلم عليكي
*​


----------



## marcelino (16 مايو 2011)

هالة الحب قال:


> لو سمحت ما تجمعش




*لا انا بجمع بقى :smil12:
*​


----------



## جيلان (16 مايو 2011)

يا لهوى افرض اتخبط او دماغه اتفتحت او اتكسر هزار غلس ده


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (17 مايو 2011)

هما كدا مؤذيين دايما الراجل دا غلبان اوي على فكرة بس هنعمل منقدرش نعيش من غيرهم يا صاحبي 

اهوه بقا مستحملينهم هنعمل ايه


----------



## انا دارن القمر (17 مايو 2011)

*اكيد يعنى يا ماركلينو انا جوزها ده كان مضايقها علشان كده زحلقته صح ولا   لا*


----------



## باسبوسا (5 يونيو 2011)

ميررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسى جدا جدا .


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صعب عليا بامانه وقع جامد هههههههههههههههههههه
احسن


----------

